# Contest time! With 2 lucky winners!



## maximpep (Jan 6, 2014)

*1st place receives 4 CJC and 2 Ipam
2nd place receives 2 CJC and 1 Ipam*


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 6, 2014)

What's the contest? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Little BamBam (Jan 6, 2014)

667


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 6, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> What's the contest?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



This lol. I have used maxim several times. 1. Adex 2. Letro 3. Clen and recently purchased some peptides. All is well with everything from them thus far.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 6, 2014)

565


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 6, 2014)

443

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jan 6, 2014)

621


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2014)

750


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

385


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 7, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> What's the contest?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



Ok???
777

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 7, 2014)

213


----------



## SFW (Jan 7, 2014)

9


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 7, 2014)

800


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 7, 2014)

1


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 7, 2014)

How many guesses do we get?


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 7, 2014)

265


----------



## Swfl (Jan 7, 2014)

317


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 7, 2014)

256

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 7, 2014)

136


Warrior


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 7, 2014)

69


----------



## maximpep (Jan 7, 2014)

SwoleZilla said:


> How many guesses do we get?


Haha I probably should have specified.. 1 Guess Per Member, As usual all that we ask in return is for you to give honest feedback on our product and customer service. Get your guesses in the contest ends by Friday! "Could end Friday could end tomorrow so don't hesitate"


----------



## jadean (Jan 7, 2014)

258


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 7, 2014)

825


----------



## maximpep (Jan 8, 2014)

Did we mention its free shipping along with the free products???


----------



## Christsean (Jan 8, 2014)

123


----------



## Dannie (Jan 8, 2014)

372

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maximpep (Jan 9, 2014)

Times up (almost..) droppin the numbers first thing tomorrow morning last chance to guess for the free goodies!


----------



## Dannie (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope I get it.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 10, 2014)

600. After a couple of years on with Labpe I've been off since they left.  I was just thinking it was time to find a new source and start again!


----------



## Jeenyus (Jan 10, 2014)

747


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2014)

800


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 11, 2014)

826


----------



## El_Muerto (Jan 11, 2014)

200


----------



## BB's Dad (Jan 11, 2014)

557


----------



## rg3 (Jan 11, 2014)

333


----------



## tsek0s (Jan 12, 2014)

413


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 12, 2014)

386


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 12, 2014)

maximpep said:


> Times up (almost..) droppin the numbers first thing tomorrow morning last chance to guess for the free goodies!



A few days past your deadline. Who are the winners?


Warrior


----------



## maximpep (Jan 12, 2014)

1st place goes to *returnofthedragon*
2nd place goes to *tl0311*
and just because we think you guys are awesome we are having a surprise 3rd place that lucky winner is *iz_vivit*

Congratulations to all the winners all that we ask is that you give a honest review of our products and customer service! PM us with your email address and shipping info until the next time!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats fellas!


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 12, 2014)

woooooo! Thanks


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats guys


Warrior


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow awesome mane. Thanks. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 13, 2014)

how the hell did I miss this. well just send me something free and all is forgiven.


----------

